# Anybody hit JJ Park?



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

What were the conditions and catch like at JJ park saturday? Plan on visiting the creek Sunday after Worship services.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Had a buddy went yesterday and said the water was a little high. Nothing was really caught on plastics. People with minnows were catching some. But He says it has gotten better since he went during the week.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is another thread from a different forum of how another fisherman did at JJ.

http://*********************/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1958590#Post1958590


----------



## fish4all (Feb 7, 2008)

i, was out there yesterday as well and the creek was clear at the beach part of the creek you have to use minnows or small white jigs the whites are being choice-y rite now


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

We fished there yesterday afternoon around 2:30 to almost 5pm or so. Caught a total of 15....14 off of minnows and only 1 off plastics. We were using bass minnows and got a lot of hits on minnows just couldn't hooked them. I think small crappie minnows would be better. Also earlier in the day is better since we caught the majority of them pretty much as soon as we got there around 2:30 or shortly after. Water was off color and wasn't flowing at all.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

went this morning for a couple of hours with my son and his friend(10 yrs old).my sons friend caught 1 ,we only had artificials.seen a couple more caught on arti's but the majority were on minnows.the water is still off color and moving slowly.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

Froggy69 said:


> went this morning for a couple of hours with my son and his friend(10 yrs old).my sons friend caught 1 ,we only had artificials.seen a couple more caught on arti's but the majority were on minnows.the water is still off color and moving slowly.


went this morning as well with the same results as froggy. only saw 2 other fish caught. fishing with roadrunners


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i know this isn't too funny but, did you see the guy slide down the hill into the water with the cooler? my son and his friend almost fell in laughing.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I was there also this morning, with same results. Came home with 2 fat whites. Caught a few undersize males. All caught on minnows. Man, it is very different from last year. I was goin home with stringers last year about this time.


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been fishing JJ my whole life and have noticed it doesn't really get good until the middle of February through the beginning of March. Give it another week or two...I won't start going til the second half of February.


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

*I did good*

I went Saturday morning and had 25 between me and my bro-n-law by 2pm. The best hit was on white roadrunners and blue-chrone tiny traps. We waded upstrem to the split and caught fish all up and down. You had to find the holes.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I was there Saturday morning for a few hours with no luck on a white roadrunner. Saw a few guys catching some small males on live bait. Water is getting better, but still needs a little more rain. I thought the water was running on the slow side. Tomcatt....I saw you guys across the creek. I might have to bring my waders next time.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

fished it sat morn, caught probly 20 most from minnows but several on road runner, most all were males


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Mickey839, that's good to hear.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Fished today (Monday 11-Feb) Minnow fishermen did OK, soft plastic guys caught a few. I threw hard plastic, caught about 12 but kept onlt 7. 
Water is still clearing and the "wade across spot" (back of the park) seem to be up about a foot.
I'll post photo of fish and hard plastic later..


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fished from 7 to 11 today*

A friend and I caught 25 together today, but we had to move to different spots. They were hitting on charteuse and yellow curly tails. The rain is going to mess it up again. Hopefully it will be better by this weekend.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

sounds like its getting better everyday that passes.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

The rain last night and today will definitely pushed it back a week or two. With more rain forecasted for late in the week who knows what will happen. Things should be pick though after the rain and when the creek clears up.


----------

